# Ken wins National Gun Dog Championship!



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Vetelytars Tuff as Leather
“Tucker”
SR30725605 - M - 11/24/2005
Sire: NFC FC Onpoint's Sly Coyote
Dam: Vetelytars Jackle Daniels
Breeder: Shane Pinkard
Owner: R Braley
Handler: Ken Kuivenhoven

I called Ken a few minutes ago. He was putting dogs up and feeding them as the wind was howling in Colorado ahead of a blizzard expected tonight. Over the wind he shouted out " Tucker won!" 

I'll get more details and when Ken gets internet access I hope he fills us in. 

I am honored to have had Bailey handled by Ken at the Vizsla National Gun Dog Championships and I am more then ecstatic on his great accomplishment. 

OUTSTANDING!

Rod aka RBD


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonderful news!

Congratulations and hats off to Ken!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken - great news - this is why great breeding and training are so important to the breed - PIKE is out of Fieldways Jack Daniels SM77896001 - as much as I loVe burbon - still love the pup !!!!!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats Ken! Thats quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS KEN....and well done TUCKER...  

I am also honored to have had Tiberius handled by Ken at the Vizsla National Gun Dog Championships and I am more then ecstatic on his great accomplishment.

RT's Dad


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That put a smile on my face... Congratulations Ken and Tucker!! Great to see a V leading the field!!!   

Thanks for posting it RBD.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

8) Congratulations!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Well Done Ken - a fantastic achievement.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations to Ken, Tucker, Tucker's owner and breeder. Look forward to hearing more great things in the future.
Have a safe trip home.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> CONGRATULATIONS to all!
> 
> 2013 NGDC Results
> 
> ...


Congratulations again to Ken and Willowynd Kennels for running four gun dogs and a pup (RT) in the Nationals. *And to win!* Talked to Ken for a bit last night. He was tired but walking on air and rightfully so. If you know Ken, you know the thousands of hours of work he puts into developing dogs into championship caliber athletes. He proved yesterday that he is that good. I knew that and some of you here knew that. Now the national Vizsla community is aware of the fact. Good going buddy.

Personal note: Bailey successfully had a clean run going the whole distance for an hour. Many of the dogs didn't. Three birds found and handled well. He had a steady to shot and wing bird and a good retrieve. He got beat by better dogs that day. Maybe the cactus he stepped on at 30 minutes in the run, where Ken had to stop him to pull the needles out of his pads, may have put a dampener on his spirits. But that's what happens in life: but darn it's great to play the game! - RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lets get this RIGHT - the PUP VVON - Ken at that moment in time was just along for the ride - that is what a trainer does - 100's of hours training - that is Ken - Ken ? right or wrong !! always comes back to the PUP ?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Great accomplishment Ken ;D many congratulations ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://rmvc.org/2013-vca-ngdc.html

Great shots of the event at the Rocky Mountains Vizsla Club website.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oh, boy... that's some unforgiving terrain. Those dogs must be tough as nails to make it that far.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

One picture of Bailey on point at the Nationals. Tail and head up saying: _"Hey, there is a bird over here! I can't see it; but I KNOW it is ahead of me. I can smell it. Come up and flush it for me."_
Love this boy!
RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

What that picture doesn't show is that I shredded a Christmas tree pile in the bottom of the draw to get the bird to fly, and Bailey stayed tight the entire time!

I love this boy too!
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bailey is such a looker. Love the side shot, it shows the large lung capacity.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> Bailey is such a looker. Love the side shot, it shows the large lung capacity.


He's single and available to well heeled gals looking for a short term relationship 
Ken


----------

